# My DIY 20g long hood



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

The hood is pretty much finished. I have to finish a bit of wiring and I'll have to see how much heat the light puts out. If it's too much, it will get a glass cover & cooling fans. This is based off my hood design in my article - http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=11

A few preview pics for now, until it's 100% finished.


























100% Solid Oak


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Nice work. I like how you used the base board molding to finish off the bottom and cover up a bit of the substrate.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Impressive!


----------



## JayRowe (Feb 2, 2020)

That looks great! That is exactly what I want.


----------

